# GODUS de Peter MOlineux



## r e m y (8 Août 2014)

Ca y est GODUS est disponible sur iOS

Par contre, depuis 1 heure environ, j'ai l'impression que les serveurs du jeu sont HS car je ne peux plus lancer le jeu. Je reste coincé sur "Autorisation" et au bout d'une trentaine de secondes "OUps il semble que vous avez été deconnecté / Reessayer" et ça tourne en boucle sans pouvoir se connecter...

Vivement que ça refonctionne pour que je voie ce que sont devenus mes "disciples"


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2014)

Bon le problème d'accès aux serveurs est résolu


----------

